# Why can't we have the UK tools?



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I was just looking for some milwaukee tools and came across the ms 216 miter saw. Super small sliding miter saw with a light and laser. Looks handy as can be. I can't get it here. Only sold in the UK. WHY? I want one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRMT_0nqQoo


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Why cant we in the UK have your tool prices :thumbup:

John....


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just one example Bosch GTS1031 your price about $370, UK price $965..

John...


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Touche my good man. Touche


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I want the Bosch Track saw that's available in the UK.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

the answer.....the united states of america federal government is why


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PPRI said:


> I was just looking for some milwaukee tools and came across the ms 216 miter saw. Super small sliding miter saw with a light and laser. Looks handy as can be. I can't get it here. Only sold in the UK. WHY? I want one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRMT_0nqQoo


Not that it matters here in US of A, but that Milwaukee is a red version of the yellow DeWalt DW700/DW707.

And yeah, it looks suweet.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Couldn't we (USA) carpenters just order one from the UK and rewire it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Couldn't we (USA) carpenters just order one from the UK and rewire it?


If ya want to pony up the bucks I suppose...:laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Not that it matters here in US of A, but that Milwaukee is a red version of the yellow DeWalt DW700/DW707.
> 
> And yeah, it looks suweet.


We don't even have those in Canada


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310399393316

GBP 309, US $497 - so, it's not cheap. The one shown at the link above is 110V, so just a plug change to use here. Wonder what it'd cost to have an outfit ship it here, another hunnerd? That'd put it in the Festool category.

Specs says it weighs 14.5 kilos/31 pounds - nice. Plus, it just looks "right".


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Those look like a worm drive on rails.


----------



## emmetnee (Dec 13, 2009)

We have them here in Ireland. They are a really old model Chopsaw. I think I have 2 somewhere in the garage. The arm on them is very stiff for pulling and cutting. My brother bought his first one in 1988 I think, it cost big bucks at the time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

emmetnee said:


> We have them here in Ireland. They are a really old model Chopsaw. I think I have 2 somewhere in the garage. The arm on them is very stiff for pulling and cutting. My brother bought his first one in 1988 I think, it cost big bucks at the time.



Hmm... The pics I posted are both for models that show as "NEW" products on the various sites.

Maybe check the ones you have stored when you get a chance: The Milwaukee is an ms216sb, an the DeWalt is a dw777.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Almost every tool made in the UK come in 110v as your not allowed anything else on site. My mate orders stuff from the US to use in the UK all the time and you could do the same with the UK stuff but exchange rate sucks ass.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

1 British pound sterling = 1.6059 US dollars

I'd say it sucks pretty bad.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gary H said:


> Those look like a worm drive on rails.


Yup. Finally, a good use for worm drives....:whistling


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

The dewalt 777 goes for 583 us here in Sweden it's a standard tool that every carpenter have here!


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

Isnt that the old ELU saw up dated and now branded dewalt, love to get one.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

mrghm said:


> Isnt that the old ELU saw up dated and now branded dewalt, love to get one.


Yes it's right


----------

